# Another Good Dinner for me



## Lon (Jun 22, 2014)

This cooking for myself isn't too bad. Scallops on bed of spinach with Basmati rice/peppers, side salad and several glasses of Chardonnay.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice Lon, looks like a tasty and healthy meal ya made there.  Kudos for cooking for yourself, many folks who are alone no longer bother, and it shouldn't be that way.  We should never stop doing good things for ourselves.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks deeelicious  Lon.  Nice picture.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks amazing, Lon.


----------

